# Nice beginner horn? Best budget parts express setup?



## NorthBeat

Im looking to mate a horn under my dash to my pro audio 10"s 

Looking to get great vocal output from the horn, could anyone give me a recomendation on a budget on what they would get from parts express??

I have a large substage and my pro audio 10's in the doors are quite loud, I also have supertweeters for 5k and upwards if needed.

Im unfamiliar with horns, but was told for the high output and vocal clarity I was going for, a set of horns was what I wanted.

Is there a budget friendly combo on parts express that suits my needs?


----------



## WLDock

The shape and size of a traditional pro audio HLCD (Horn Loaded Compression Driver) bodies do not work at all in about 99% of car audio installs. You will need a set designed for car audio like these: Image Dynamics USA - Products - HCLD

_* Two horn body sizes with unique flare design that achieves proper sound dispersion and frequency response.

* Controlled dispersion design has the ablity to create a proper sound stage in both small and large vehicles. The sound stage that is created has proper height, width and focus of the images within the sound stage. _

Much more under dash install friendly but still can be a challenge...they are also not really cheap but you don't need a ton of power. 

















In many cases you need an eq to adjust the response. Check the sale section and ebay...let me help you out....here are some examples:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lcd-waveguides-selenium-dh200e-e-drivers.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-id-full-mini-horn-bodies-cd1pro-drivers.html
MHCD1E - IMAGE DYNAMICS MINI HORNS CD1E SQ HORNS - eBay (item 110573208333 end time Mar-11-11 12:39:22 PST)
Image Dynamics CD-1E V.2 Horn Loaded Compression Driver - eBay (item 280639045403 end time Mar-13-11 19:33:01 PDT)
Audiobahn ACH15 Pro Audio Compression Horn Tweeter - eBay (item 220750696207 end time Mar-11-11 20:02:38 PST)


----------



## thehatedguy

What kind of budget and do they have to come from PE?


----------



## bassfromspace

There's a set of chopped down full-size horn bodies for 48 bux shipped in the classified section. Pick up a pair of Pyle PDS111 horn drivers for 20 bux and you'll be good to go.


----------



## req

there is a guy selling a pair of full body image dynamics horn lenses for like 50 bux.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-big-id-horn-bodies-new-fuse-holder-fuse.html

then you could get the selenium drivers, or B&C drivers. they have been used all over the DIY scene with regular 1" throat horn lenses.

selenium higher quality drivers - $85 each + horn adapter ($2 eac)
Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8-18
Selenium ADF25-25 Horn Adapter

b&c 1" drivers (there are a few, they are more spendy though)
http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...ce=&srchCat=&srchMfg=327&srchPromo=&srchAttr=

that should help out. you will need a 24db\oct crossover - preferably active, or you can build your own passive unit. and a good equalizer usually hleps too.


----------



## raamaudio

The body you want depends on the install, what vehicle are you working with?

If I do not know others here certainly do.

The ID CD Pro, latest version, is a dang fine motor and very reasonably priced as well as right for the body which may lead to better results, kind of makes sense. 

I have a set of full size bodies and the CD Pro motors to put into my Vette but have not had the time to do so yet, according to Eric at ID these motors are really great with either body. 

Rick


----------



## NorthBeat

The car is a nissan pathfinder, already have a very loud midrange for 80-1k

I have never even seen a horn let alone used one so Im hoping for quite an easy setup


----------



## NorthBeat

req said:


> there is a guy selling a pair of full body image dynamics horn lenses for like 50 bux.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-big-id-horn-bodies-new-fuse-holder-fuse.html
> 
> then you could get the selenium drivers, or B&C drivers. they have been used all over the DIY scene with regular 1" throat horn lenses.
> 
> selenium higher quality drivers - $85 each + horn adapter ($2 eac)
> Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8-18
> Selenium ADF25-25 Horn Adapter
> 
> b&c 1" drivers (there are a few, they are more spendy though)
> http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...ce=&srchCat=&srchMfg=327&srchPromo=&srchAttr=
> 
> that should help out. you will need a 24db\oct crossover - preferably active, or you can build your own passive unit. and a good equalizer usually hleps too.


I pmed the guy about the mini/big cut horn bodies

Why do you suggest that compression driver over say the Selenium D250?

I am unsure of what compression drivers fit the cut down horns you linked me to. And why I would need that adapter?

I'll have to measure and see if I can even fit the horns, Im pretty sure I can though if the horn mounts on them like I think it does


----------



## NorthBeat

If I buy those horns, which would be a great driver to put on it??

I have about 100rms per side


----------



## NorthBeat

req said:


> there is a guy selling a pair of full body image dynamics horn lenses for like 50 bux.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-big-id-horn-bodies-new-fuse-holder-fuse.html
> 
> then you could get the selenium drivers, or B&C drivers. they have been used all over the DIY scene with regular 1" throat horn lenses.
> 
> selenium higher quality drivers - $85 each + horn adapter ($2 eac)
> Selenium D2500Ti-Nd-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8-18
> Selenium ADF25-25 Horn Adapter
> 
> b&c 1" drivers (there are a few, they are more spendy though)
> http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...ce=&srchCat=&srchMfg=327&srchPromo=&srchAttr=
> 
> that should help out. you will need a 24db\oct crossover - preferably active, or you can build your own passive unit. and a good equalizer usually hleps too.


Im curious why you suggested the adapter aswell. If I bought e minibodies you linked me to. What would be best to make it work?


----------



## NorthBeat

Would this driver not bolt right up to Eugene mini cut horns?? Good price and reviews, or is there more SQ in the $90 driver? To my amateur ear

Selenium D220Ti-OMF-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2/3 Bolt


----------



## sonikaccord

It's 2 bolt so it should


----------



## NorthBeat

and would the sound reproduction be comparable to the $85 driver?? 

This is my first horn setup. Only have about 50rms if I run each chanel @ 8ohm to each horn driver


----------



## fish

From what Eric at ID (formerly) & many others on here say, you really only need 25-35 watts @ 8 ohms for a set of horns.


----------



## NorthBeat

And which PE horn do you recomend for my lower budget? There seems to be quite a few drivers in the $50 a piece range, especially from selenium.

Would any of them make a noticeable difference in sound to ME?

They have to mount to the bodies that I imaged a few pics up as I just bought those from Eugene


----------



## req

i really cant comment on the stuff i have not used, so i dont know about those other horn drivers.

look at the graphs in the technical specifications and see how they look in the range you plan to use them. but really, they should sound great compared to most tweeter setups right out of the box.

as far as mounting, just look for being 1 inch. if they have threads on the opening of the driver, then they need the [threaded adapter -> 2 bolt pattern] i linked to you to fit on the eugene horns. just look at the bolt patter on the horns in the picture, and read the description of the horn driver - or look at the pictures. it should be pretty obvious if they will fit with or without the adapter.


----------



## NorthBeat

They dont show the threaded side for most of the seleniums though

Was hoping to just pick a good compression driver tonight and go with it. But they have 2 seleniums right at the $50 mark a piece and I dont know which is best


----------



## NorthBeat

Selenium DH200E-E 1" Titanium Horn Driver 1-3/8"-18 TPI


----------



## NorthBeat

this section has no traffic yet eh


----------



## AccordUno

NorthBeat said:


> Selenium DH200E-E 1" Titanium Horn Driver 1-3/8"-18 TPI


Standard 1-3/8"-18 TPI thread


----------



## NorthBeat

I bought 2 of these

Selenium D220Ti-OMF-8 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2/3 Bolt

And eugenes horn bodies that are ID's that are cut down










I measured and I can fit the body of the horn under my lower dash on both sides no problem.

Would these horns like to be flush with the bottom of the dash or as far back as possible??


----------



## NorthBeat

So do you guys think I made a good purchase?

Id like some opinions on mounting options/recomendations for a first time user


----------



## sqshoestring

MCM also has horn stuff, and other drivers. I've bought other stuff from them but never hear anything about drivers from them here not sure why....not that PE is bad or anything.


----------

